# Opinions on a buckling



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I posted this question on another goat forum, but I'm still just as undecided.

I'm thinking about buying a new buck and would like opinions on whether or not he is going to add to my herd. I'm looking for a buck with color, but I also want one that's got some muscle and width to add to my kids. This buckling is a twin and in the picture he is almost 12 weeks. The breeder says he has a good bite and is 1x1 teated. Please give me honest opinions, good or bad. Thank you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is a looker....  

He has slight golden arches in the testies...which do look to be within the boer standards....

He looks to have pretty weak pasterns in the front legs for his age already ...that may be a concern....  Other than that... he looks to be good... :thumb:


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I notice the pasturns also and plan on asking the breeder about it. I checked on his parents and the kids of each of them and haven't found any that had problems, so maybe he needs Bo-Se.
It does look like he has a split in his scrotum. So is a split ok and what if on side is slightly in front of the other? (I don't know if his is I'm just asking)


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow, he's really nice for any buckling but especially a color. The major thing I notice about him is hips, he looks high in it then steep out his rump. His front pasterns do look a little bit weak but I've seen worse. Personally, I'd like to see them down on the pasterns rather than too stiff, of course a perfect set is more desired haha but if its one or the other then more set. 

His scrotum looks fine to me. Nothing abnormal looking. 

I like his over all look. He's big and powerful looking. I'd get him!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I have no input other than I think he is gorgeous  I love reds and paints


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I think he looks great...and what width and muscle already. :thumb:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

The two things I can see going for him are his length, and width. I also like his head and hornset.
He is very steep hipped, and is uphill from his back to his hips. He should be level with a nice, rounded hip.
He does have a good bit of muscle, but Id like to see just a little more bulkyness to his frame.
He's a very pretty boy though!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I've seen other pictures and he looks level, so I think it's just that picture angle. I talked to the breeder and she said that his pasturns are straight and she isn't sure why it looks like that in the picture. She also sent me a better picture of his dad and he has straight pasturns. She is going to double check tonight and look him all over again. I would like it if he looked a little big more "bucky" but maybe as he gets older that will improve.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I think he looks really good and I think the reason he looks so high in the rump in the first picture is because his back feet are under him. I think if you would straighten out those legs he would look just fine. I have also noticed that some of mine seem to grow butt first but as they grow more they even out. Go for it and get this little guy.


----------



## BoerKikoLady (Nov 2, 2010)

He is very nice. Beautiful color. Very healthy looking. My only two comments are 1)may have questional pigment (flesh area on tail) but he is young so it might darken and 2) in the picture he the shoulder set appears a bit off (but that could be the angle of the picture). 
Have the breeder send you pictures of the bite and teats to confirm what they have said.

Do you have pictures of his sire and dam? 

Depedning on your goals - you could also look for a boer buck(ling) that has show points. Many show breeders will show their best kids when they are young.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Did you decide to buy him?


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

The breeder is about 4hrs from us, but we are going to go take a look at him the end of this month. If everything looks good and he meets breed standard then we'll buy him. He has some excellent red and dapple genetics so I'm really hoping it works out.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Good luck with your visit.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

He looks great! I hope everything goes well for you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.... :thumb:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I like him! 
legs look a 'wee' funny, I'd get info on Selenium/Vit e practices. He appears to be in great health.
Very long. good loin, love the width in this buck too. Scrotum has about 1/3" split? 1" is acceptable as for ABGA
Excellent, stylish buck


----------

